# Here's why you shouldn't steal user names!



## Piratecat

Identity theft will probably get you a free one-week vacation from the boards the first time it happens.  It's a real pain for the admins, and no fun for the person whose name has been stolen. So please, don't intentionally take anyone else's user name, even as a joke.

Thanks!


----------



## Kwalishcat

*Sacred IDs*

The nickname you pick for this message board is sacred, almost holy. It is an important sign of your personal identity. So remember, people, have a care about other people's IDs here. And don't mock them. Even if they post long, boring story hours and then go on and on about them in other posts. I mean, please, these posters are people too.


----------



## Piratecat

Damn straight!  What he said.


----------



## Mark

Oh, he's got the schtick but he doesn't have the mock icons yet for avatars.  I can't wait to see the skilz employed to make those...


----------



## graydoom

Go avatars! I hope more people upload custom ones, the custom avatar's  that I've seen so far are pretty cool.

Oh yeah. And don't steal usernames! Bad thieves!


----------



## Duncan Haldane

What happens if some new board user comes along before everyone has re-registered and registers a name without knowing that someone else had used it on the old boards?


----------



## Darkness

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> *What happens if some new board user comes along before everyone has re-registered and registers a name without knowing that someone else had used it on the old boards? *



I'm sure we'll find a way to work this out, should it occur...


----------



## TalonComics

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> *What happens if some new board user comes along before everyone has re-registered and registers a name without knowing that someone else had used it on the old boards? *




We kill them and then ask the DM how much experience we get. 

Uh... Sorry, this is 3rd Edition. 
We parlay with them and if they don't fess up we kill them and ask the DM how much experience we get.

~D


----------



## Darkness

TalonComics said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We kill them and then ask the DM how much experience we get.
> 
> Uh... Sorry, this is 3rd Edition.
> We parlay with them and if they don't fess up we kill them and ask the DM how much experience we get.
> 
> ~D *



Actually, this being 3e, we only need to know their CRs; we can calculate the XP ourselves, then.


----------



## Terraism

Yah, but - Darkness - what's _our_ CR?  I mean, we kinda need that too for the whole cross-referencing thing, after all...


----------



## graydoom

At a guess, I'd put our CR below 1.

If you include Piratecat or Morrus, however, we're at least a 20.


----------



## Grandpa

*Recovering Stolen Names*

Piratecat: What is the proper way to recover a stolen name, especially when it may have been accidental? I've been Grandpa since Eric Noah's boards, and I have mixed feelings about having it yoinked from me...


----------



## Piratecat

The proper etiquette is to email me or to post here.  Krub, I've sent you an email; I've already rescued Grandpa from the person who accidentally yoinked it.  As soon as you give me the okay, I'll change "Krub" to "Grandpa", and you won't have to re-register.


----------



## Jack Daniel

I've had a lotta names here.  I really doubt anyone would ever take my old "Great Irish Ninja" so I always had that as a backup in case my actual handle was taken.


----------



## Nareau

*I yoinked Spider*

This is lawithro.  Spider has been my handle for many a year now.  I'll be happy to give it up if the oringinal holder wants it...but I haven't ever seen a post by him.


----------



## Darkness

Terraism said:
			
		

> *Yah, but - Darkness - what's our CR?  I mean, we kinda need that too for the whole cross-referencing thing, after all...  *



Hmm... a base value depending on Member number (i.e., CR 20 for members 1-50, CR 19 for 51-100, 18 for 101-151, etc., to a minimum of 1) + (post count/100) + 2 for Mods (or +4 for Admins) + bonus points for coolness (user name, sig, avatar, etc.) or something along these lines?


----------



## graydoom

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hmm... a base value depending on Member number (i.e., CR 20 for members 1-50, CR 19 for 51-100, 18 for 101-151, etc., to a minimum of 1) + (post count/100) + 2 for Mods (or +4 for Admins) + bonus points for coolness (user name, sig, avatar, etc.) or something along these lines?  *




+2 for mods!? +4 for admins!??!?!?! Are you insane? It's at least +200 and +400! I mean, look at the powers admins have! Instant death, no saving throw!


----------



## Darkness

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> +2 for mods!? +4 for admins!??!?!?! Are you insane? It's at least +200 and +400! I mean, look at the powers admins have! Instant death, no saving throw! *



Hm... Good point. We'll also have to reduce the base CR by member number, then, to balance it all out.
OTOH, Admins are balanced against other Admins, so the CR bonus shouldn't be _too_ high...


----------



## graydoom

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hm... Good point. We'll also have to reduce the base CR by member number, then, to balance it all out.
> OTOH, Admins are balanced against other Admins, so the CR bonus shouldn't be too high... *



Maybe a base CR of 1 per 100 posts, adding +10 for member number under 10, +5 for member number under 100, +3 for member number under 500, and +1 for member number under 1000.

Then a couple mods for coolness... +1 each for a cool .sig and/or a cool avatar.

If there's nothing I've left out, now we would calculate the admin/mod bonuses. Since mods have to delete posts one by one, I'd say they only get a +5 or so. You have to figure that the admins listen into the CR!

Now then, the admins have the ability of instant death with no saving throw. And all the powers of moderators. And access to the actual server, for some! That's at least +15, IMO.

So I'm about a 6 CR, if I did the math right.


----------



## Darkness

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> Maybe a base CR of 1 per 100 posts, adding +10 for member number under 10, +5 for member number under 100, +3 for member number under 500, and +1 for member number under 1000.
> 
> Then a couple mods for coolness... +1 each for a cool .sig and/or a cool avatar.
> 
> If there's nothing I've left out, now we would calculate the admin/mod bonuses. Since mods have to delete posts one by one, I'd say they only get a +5 or so. You have to figure that the admins listen into the CR!
> 
> Now then, the admins have the ability of instant death with no saving throw. And all the powers of moderators. And access to the actual server, for some! That's at least +15, IMO.
> 
> So I'm about a 6 CR, if I did the math right. *



Works for me. 

I'm CR 11-13, then (depending on whether my avatar and sig are cool - I think so, at least. )


----------



## Piratecat

Woot!  CR 27!


----------



## Grim

hmmm... member number +3, coolness +0/+2 if im cool..
Yay CR 3-5!

But i like Darkness's system better, because then I'm CR 18-20 (depending on how cool i am...)


----------



## mythusmage

*Old boards or new boards?*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hmm... a base value depending on Member number (i.e., CR 20 for members 1-50, CR 19 for 51-100, 18 for 101-151, etc., to a minimum of 1) + (post count/100) + 2 for Mods (or +4 for Admins) + bonus points for coolness (user name, sig, avatar, etc.) or something along these lines?  *




If the former is the case, then:

Member Number: 18
Post count: 3
Sig: (since I get to rate it) 4
Avatar: (ditto) 3
Username: 5
Evil High Priest of _Dangerous Journeys:_6
Demiurge: 3
Old Man of Gaming: 8
Total: 50

*I can kick Elminster's butt!!! YES!!!!*


----------



## A2Z

Hmm. CR 5. I'll have to work on that.


----------



## graydoom

Bah. My CR just dropped . I'm down to CR 5, though I'm nearly at CR 6 again.


----------



## CRGreathouse

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hmm... a base value depending on Member number (i.e., CR 20 for members 1-50, CR 19 for 51-100, 18 for 101-151, etc., to a minimum of 1) + (post count/100) + 2 for Mods (or +4 for Admins) + bonus points for coolness (user name, sig, avatar, etc.) or something along these lines?  *




Ah, but CR is calculated on a logrithmic scale, so it should be a base of ln (post count/25+1) + (3 / member number ^ .25).

Add +4 for moderator status and +6 for administrator status (admins are twice as powerful as mods).  Cool name = +1 CR, cool sig = +1 CR, cool avatar = +1 CR; bad name = -0 CR, bad sig = -1 CR, bad avatar = -0 CR.  Being cool in general = +1 CR.

Admins and mods are considered to be cool and have cool names automatically.

Using these guidelines for myself:
Base CR: 1.3
Name: +0 CR
Sig: +0 CR
Avatar: +0 CR
Cool: +0 CR
Total: CR 1 (round down)

Using the same guidelines for my alternate identity:
Base CR: 1.7
Name: +0 CR
Sig: +0 CR
Avatar: +1 CR
Cool: +0 CR
Total: CR 2 (round down)

Looks like I'm still a plebe...


----------



## CRGreathouse

graydoom said:
			
		

> *At a guess, I'd put our CR below 1.
> 
> If you include Piratecat or Morrus, however, we're at least a 20. *




No, our CR doesn't change with PC or Morrus - our EL changes.


----------



## graydoom

> _Originally posted by CRGreathouse_
> Ah, but CR is calculated on a logrithmic scale, so it should be a base of ln (post count/25+1) + (3 / member number ^ .25).
> 
> Add +4 for moderator status and +6 for administrator status (admins are twice as powerful as mods). Cool name = +1 CR, cool sig = +1 CR, cool avatar = +1 CR; bad name = -0 CR, bad sig = -1 CR, bad avatar = -0 CR. Being cool in general = +1 CR.
> 
> Admins and mods are considered to be cool and have cool names automatically.



Hmmm, not bad. I have a base Cr of 2.6, and I'll say +1 for a cool avatar. So I'm at least a CR of 3.6.

Also, admins are more than twice as powerful as mods. Admins have mod power on all forums, AND additional powers to ban people, *AND*, in some cases, actual access to the server!


----------



## Darkness

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Also, admins are more than twice as powerful as mods. Admins have mod power on all forums, AND additional powers to ban people, AND, in some cases, actual access to the server! *



I have to agree with graydoom here...


----------



## Pale

How do you know what your new member number is? I've seen a few folks refer to them, but I can't find where the got this information from.


----------



## Kesh

Luckily, I apparently was never popular enough for my name to be stolen. So, I'm back. Miss me?


----------



## Duncan Haldane

Kesh said:
			
		

> *Miss me?  *




Depends on your Armour Class ;-)


----------



## Darkness

Pale said:
			
		

> *How do you know what your new member number is? I've seen a few folks refer to them, but I can't find where the got this information from. *



The last part of your profile's URL. Yours is 120.


----------



## Kesh

Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> *Depends on your Armour Class ;-) *




Ha! I'm using the _shield_ spell, so you have to deal with cover!

*_fizzle_*

What? The duration ran out? Oh bugger...


----------



## Ashtal

*Dang!*



			
				graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> Maybe a base CR of 1 per 100 posts, adding +10 for member number under 10, +5 for member number under 100, +3 for member number under 500, and +1 for member number under 1000. Then a couple mods for coolness... +1 each for a cool .sig and/or a cool avatar. If there's nothing I've left out, now we would calculate the admin/mod bonuses. Since mods have to delete posts one by one, I'd say they only get a +5 or so. You have to figure that the admins listen into the CR!  Now then, the admins have the ability of instant death with no saving throw. And all the powers of moderators. And access to the actual server, for some! That's at least +15, IMO.
> 
> *




Well, lesse, if I use my old board post count, I'm +13+5+5, for a whopping CR of 23!

If I use my new board count, I'm only +1+10+5, for a CR of 16.

I've lost power in the move!


----------



## graydoom

*Re: Dang!*



			
				Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, lesse, if I use my old board post count, I'm +13+5+5, for a whopping CR of 23!
> 
> If I use my new board count, I'm only +1+10+5, for a CR of 16.
> 
> I've lost power in the move!  *



Actually, I'd advise you use CRGreathouse's rules for this instead of mine. His work better.


> _Originally posted by CRGreathouse_
> Ah, but CR is calculated on a logrithmic scale, so it should be a base of ln (post count/25+1) + (3 / member number ^ .25).
> 
> Add +4 for moderator status and +6 for administrator status (admins are twice as powerful as mods). Cool name = +1 CR, cool sig = +1 CR, cool avatar = +1 CR; bad name = -0 CR, bad sig = -1 CR, bad avatar = -0 CR. Being cool in general = +1 CR.



Going by that, you have a CR of .89(posts) + 1(member number) + 4(mod) + 1(name) + 1(sig) + 1(avatar) + 1(cool), for a total CR of just under 10!


----------



## mythusmage

*Poster Conversion*



			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Ah, but CR is calculated on a logrithmic scale, so it should be a base of ln (post count/25+1) + (3 / member number ^ .25).
> 
> Add +4 for moderator status and +6 for administrator status (admins are twice as powerful as mods).  Cool name = +1 CR, cool sig = +1 CR, cool avatar = +1 CR; bad name = -0 CR, bad sig = -1 CR, bad avatar = -0 CR.  Being cool in general = +1 CR.*




Since everybody's recalculating their CR, I thought I'd do the same. But, I started "play" on the old boards, and I aint about to loose that experience. I'm converting to the new system, not starting over again. So:

(Now here's where I show my age and my lack of practice in math. You younger, smarter fellows will have to do the work.)

# Posts; around 350
Member #: 163 (original, I aint using the new one)
Add mods: Cool name, cool sig, evil high priest of _Dangerous Journeys,_cool avatar, grand old man of RPGs, professional rules lawyer.RPG line editor ("retired"), "worked" with Gary Gygax.

Even with the changes I'm still dangerous


----------



## SpikeyFreak

*Re: Dang!*



			
				Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, lesse, if I use my old board post count, I'm +13+5+5, for a whopping CR of 23!
> 
> If I use my new board count, I'm only +1+10+5, for a CR of 16.
> 
> I've lost power in the move!  *




Pshsh.

You think you've lost power.

--Weak spikey


----------



## Pale

Darkness said:
			
		

> *The last part of your profile's URL. Yours is 120. *




Thanks for the info, Darkness, much obliged.


----------



## RaveN

i'm surprised the old board's members weren't ported to this one.


----------



## Kesh

RaveN said:
			
		

> *i'm surprised the old board's members weren't ported to this one. *




I guess you  missed the news. They couldn't port over the old database, which included the users. 'sides, this gives a chance for the admins to clean out all the old, unused accounts.


----------

